# Urgently Wanted



## Danton (25 Jan 2009)

Anyone got, know of or heard of a GT ZR3000 for sale - grateful for any information. I am very keen to undertake longer touring rides and I am told that this bike is/was extremely good.

Many thanks


----------



## bonk man (11 Feb 2009)

Hi Danton, I don't think this bike is suitable as a tourer, you should be looking at a Dawes Galaxy or similar. Ask about it in the touring section of the forum.
Cheers.....


----------

